# What trans/hydro fluid should I use in my '72 MF 135?



## 80sDweeb

Looking for a recommendation for trans/hydro fluid for my 1972 Massey Ferguson 135 diesel, with 8/2 speed transmission (no Multi-Power.) Budget is a concern, and it would be even better if I could pick it up at Tractor Supply. What has worked for others?

Thanks!
Scott in Brighton NY


----------



## EdF

Hello Scott,

I use Travelers brand universal tractor fluid (UTF) from TSC in my Ford tractor. This is an approved Ford tractor practice. I checked the label on the 5 gallon bucket, and below are the Massey Ferguson oil equivalents listed by Travelers UTF:

M-1129,
M-1129A
M-1127A
M-1110
M-1141 (Permatron III)

If any one of the above MF oils is approved by Massey Ferguson for use in your MF 135 tractor, then the Travelers brand at TSC will work for you. Cost is about $40 for a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## DBJR73

TSC sells a couple kinds that will work, one is Super S Supertrac 303 tractor hydraulic fluid , it lubricates the trans mission, differential, final drive gears and is a multi functial fluid--$27.99.
the other is Traveller Renew tractor Fluid, does all the same things, $49.99' your 135 takes the M-1129 and 1129A


----------

